# jetting 3"lins in bar-b-q rest.



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

i used my small elect general jetter several times last year clearing the lines in a bar-b-q place after they have small inside grease trap pumped.The pumper stirs up so much grease he stopps up the main inside the bldg sewer. When running these short .small lines I use their soap while jetting, they have 5 gal buckets of blue dawn and 5 gals of a yellow de-greaser, I use one of each, while I am jetting I pour a little of each in each line and floor drain as I go, then I run outside line first with 4"doubles (BIG GORLITZ) several times thru line, then I pour the rest of soap in cleanout and put the small jetter thru.I have camered line after all this and its hard to see because of the soap but it( seems) to get better everytime I do it this way .In the past I only used the soap and cable machines, Do you guys think the jetting is necessary? I never had a call back before I started using jetter , I used it to impress a new owner trying to get business in some of his other stores, the time was not a factor, we have a contract price, and with my helper, it only took a few more minutes to use jetterl it has between 1200 and 1300 pst low water volumn??


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

retired rooter said:


> i used my small elect general jetter several times last year clearing the lines in a bar-b-q place after they have small inside grease trap pumped.The pumper stirs up so much grease he stopps up the main inside the bldg sewer. When running these short .small lines I use their soap while jetting, they have 5 gal buckets of blue dawn and 5 gals of a yellow de-greaser, I use one of each, while I am jetting I pour a little of each in each line and floor drain as I go, then I run outside line first with 4"doubles (BIG GORLITZ) several times thru line, then I pour the rest of soap in cleanout and put the small jetter thru.I have camered line after all this and its hard to see because of the soap but it( seems) to get better everytime I do it this way .In the past I only used the soap and cable machines, Do you guys think the jetting is necessary? I never had a call back before I started using jetter , I used it to impress a new owner trying to get business in some of his other stores, the time was not a factor, we have a contract price, and with my helper, it only took a few more minutes to use jetterl it has between 1200 and 1300 pst low water volumn??


PVC or cast Iron? Jetting helps Hot water will help melt the grease off the walls. Double blades will still leave some grease residue on the walls. I do the same with the Dawn. Jet all the way out then run hot water and Dawn or degreaser down the sinks and drains and pull jet back and forth scrubbing the walls of the pipe.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

unclognh said:


> pvc Or Cast Iron? Jetting Helps Hot Water Will Help Melt The Grease Off The Walls. Double Blades Will Still Leave Some Grease Residue On The Walls. I Do The Same With The Dawn. Jet All The Way Out Then Run Hot Water And Dawn Or Degreaser Down The Sinks And Drains And Pull Jet Back And Forth Scrubbing The Walls Of The Pipe.


 It Is Old Cast Iron Inside Pvc Outside


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

I know with my electric jetter from water cannon. Pump is not hot water rated So run as hot it can handle. Then run as hot as you can get in the sinks helps bring water temp up in the pipe and melt the tuff grease on the walls of cast iron pipe.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I wonder what a real jetter would do for them... :whistling2:

We usually see real good after we jet...


----------



## UnclogNH (Mar 28, 2009)

Redwood said:


> I wonder what a real jetter would do for them... :whistling2:
> 
> We usually see real good after we jet...


 
A better job :thumbsup:
Need a bigger jet myself only problem here not enough commercial to justify a large tow jet like a Harbon. Room is running out in my van. This area here something like a General J-2900 would work good. I Need a bigger box truck :yes:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Nothing like a 5 gallon bucket of "grease release" and some hot water thru the jetter to take care of these jobs :thumbup:


----------

